# Have you ever NOT made it to the bathroom?



## Midnight123 (May 1, 2009)

I've had IBS for 20 years or more, but never THIS bad!







Several times at a store, I could NOT make it to the bathroom on time. It is SO embarresing. I never want to leave the house. I've considered wearing adult diapers, but it would not protect against the smell. I'm 57 and have had SERIOUS D, for 2 months. I'm taking Immodium and donnatal, which don't help 100%. Don't have insurence, so I can't go to a specialist, or take expensive drugs. I also have been diagnosed Panic Disorder/Gen. Anxiety disorder. My currant family doctor refuses to give me my Xanax, which I took when I went to a psychiatrist. I know if I had my Xanax, I could get this under control! Anyone else have accidents?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

First off, yes I have experienced that, though not to where I can't at least make it to a toilet, at least in the past 10 years. Secondly, I treat myself with a number of supplements, which I started when I was 53, which was my 10th year of daily D. At that time I had our government coverage but no insurance for health products, was making less than minimum wage, and could barely finish 6 hours of work before I would need a nap. Three months after I began, I was back to working 12-16 hour days which really ended my monitary problems. Two months later, after beginning the flavonoid supplement, my GERD and all indigestion was gone and my D was starting to come under control. At the age of 54 my D became more a part of my history than anything of concern, for the first time in 11 years. The past 10 years have been among the healthiest of my life. I am convinced that there are natural substitutes for most medicines that treat our condition, including serotonin modifiers. I am also convinced that if you feed your body enough *bioavailable* supplements, that it will respond. You really have to take that on yourself; but it beats the heck out of diapers.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes it has happened to me and even in my own home.Have you tried the Calcium Carbonate Supplements??? They firm up D for many. Why not give it a try?Here is some info about the which formula of calcium and how much:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764But you aren't alone so don't feel bad. Hopefully the calcium will help you.BQ


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

helloI am sorry this has happened to you. I wonder if we all have not had that problem time and again. I know i have. when it happened to me the first time, I came home and cried uncontrolably.It is so fun, and even though I have gotten to the plae where I prety much have thngs under control, there are times when I get another flaeup and here i go aain, but it is not as often as it wasI do agee with Mark. If there are things out there for you to try, anything beats waring diapers.I ave found things which help me, and even though it is expensive, and we do not have lots of mone, as I am disabled, and my husband works for a comlany which does not pay a lot, we fnd a way to pay for itgood lck to you, and yes, you bet. I have ben there and it is not fun. So humiliating.but then think about it, and it is not your fault, and nor can you elp it, and soemtimes that helps me get through it. Good luck and hang in there


----------



## poorlyem (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been there, with a new boyfriend in his friends car (with his friend and his girlfriend who i'd met for the first time that night), on the back seat wearing tights and a skirt, after a curry. (This was before I really knew anything was wrong with me, i'd never be stupid enough to eat curry now!)Just laugh through the tears and know you're not alone.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I've messed my pants dozens of times.Running from the couch to the bathroom and not making it.Out in the car and having to sit in it fo many miles till I can get home.This is horrible.


----------



## Dgurl13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Midnight,This has been my problem since I was 14 years old. I am now 24 years old and have to wear diapers at times. I have gotten the D under control at times with calcium but once in a while I get a week with terrible horrendous D. I have found diapers to be my saving glory because if you have to use them the clean up in quick and easy with some baby wipes. If you do it quickly after you use them then the smell is not there. Its a horrible way to live but it has given my life back to me at 24 years old. About a year ago I could barely leave the house. I totally understand where you are coming from. I would highly recommend calcium. It is the only thing that has gotten me back in a normal rhythm. Good Luck!


----------



## Buzz_24601 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've recently gone form years of C to D & I'm real apranoid about this happening, especially as I have final exams coming up.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

*Buzz,I too went from years, approx 30 actually, of constipation, and then D!!!Daily D!! Explosive, watery,numerous times a day, D!My doc says it is nothing to be concerned about.....just the way IBS works sometimes.Keep looking and trying, and you will find the way that works for you to deal with this.Thai*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Had explosive "D" on the way home from the doctor on friday 5/15.Had to stop at the pharmacy 20 miles from home and beg to use their bathroom.The rest of the way home I was ready to burst and I was passing by a lake and saw they had an old out house bathroom and I went and used it.Drove frantically the rest of the way home. Got into the bathroom and just filled the bowl with watery "D".Had to take 3 Imodium.Now I have bad Gas that is roaring out of me.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I too have had this problem. My husband and I were dropping off my Jeep at the shop one night and my stomach was KILLING me. He walked away and I couldnt find him to get him to take me to a bathroom and I ran over to the woods. I was so humiliated, I felt horrible. I cried the whole way home. And now, every time I have to leave and go somewhere, the anixety builds up and I get a flare up because I am so worried that I wont be able to find a bathroom. No amount of Imodium or Lomotil will help at that point. It really sucks. I am about to go on vacation in 13 days to the beach with my husband and our dog Kayla. I am soooo worried! My husband is very understanding but it still hurts my feelings a lot when I have to stop 100 times to use the bathroom.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all this has affected me many times been shopping and in the line to pay for my groceries and boom had to leave my things and race to my car have a towel in my car and have to sit on that and drive home and shower.If I have to go somewhere early I get up 2 hours before now and hope that my bowels have sorted themselves out as find the mornings the worst, been having Accupunture for over a month now and it seems to be helping and have started to get my life back and if my stomach feels funny I take 2 anti d tablets just to be safe and always have tablets in my purse the other thing is I take De Gas tablts they have helped when I am full of gas.I decided a while ago it is not going to stop me having a life I wear panty liners and always have them in my bag. I have not had a relationship for nearly 4 years now so it has affected my life big time, but the main thing is don't give into it and still plan things and go out if you have a accident you do and nothing you vcan do about it.The most embarassing time for me was I was having a Bikini wax and had a accident on her table, it comes on so quick I find I can't hold on.I try to cut back on the amount of food I eat as if too bulky my stomach does not like it and usually have to run to the loo so it is all trial and era.Tried the Calcium been on for months no change, so something someone says might help so have to try all you can just to have a life.


----------

